

StartupBoeing - Info from Boeing about how to start an airline - grinich
http://www.boeing.com/commercial/startup/index.html

======
m0th87
If this ain't a testament to the value of the web I don't know what is; 15
years ago I bet this sort of knowledge could only be acquired by being part of
the good ol' boy network of airline execs.

------
joshu
They should start a wacky community-driven site called BoeingBoeing.

------
j_b_f
Holy crap. This is a little tongue-and-cheek, but if it inspires even one
person to start an airline Boeing will make their money back in no time!

------
kprobst
Next up: Ford Motor Company's guidelines on successfully building high-
capacity highways. "We just think it's a swell idea!"

------
yosho
Not a bad site, all that's missing is how to get a couple million dollars
required for the initial funding.

~~~
anigbrowl
Richard Branson once answered a question on 'how do I become a millionaire?'
by saying 'start as a billionaire, then establish an airline.'

------
HeyLaughingBoy
Not a bad idea. I wonder how their advice can be applied to other businesses
that share some of the same constraints.

